# Das kommt davon ......



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Feb. 2009)

Hi, 

das hier kommt davon wenn Mann seine Viagras neben seinen Pflanzenknollen liegen läßt

Da bekommt der deformierte Penis gleich wieder Frühlingsgefühle (und stinkt demnächst einem wieder die Bude voll)


MfG Frank


----------



## toschbaer (6. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Das kommt davon ......*

Hallo Frank,

hmmm, jetzt schon Viagra! 

Früher legte man die Pille zu den Pflanzen, heute Viagra und Vitamin B! 

Aber diese mexikanische Stinkeblume (ASS) kommt bei uns nicht mehr ins Haus!! 

Die hier   hat schon zwei Winter überstanden; aber wie geht es ihr wohl nach den bisherigen Minustemperaturen? Achh natürlich! 
Ich finde das Blatt ist schon sehr imponierend :smoki !

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Testpilot (6. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Das kommt davon ......*

Ihr habt komische Hobbies  :crazy


----------



## Annett (7. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Das kommt davon ......*

Moin Männers.

Damit uns nicht irgendwann "Leute" völlig anderer Interessengebiete mit Ihrer Anwesenheit und Beiträgen "beehren", habe ich das spezielle Wort in die Boardzensur aufgenommen.

Hobby-Gartenteich soll weiterhin nicht bei Google unter den kleinen blauen Pillen zu finden sein.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Das kommt davon ......*

Hi Friedhelm,

die Blüte von dieser __ Titanenwurz-Art sieht geöffnet übrigens so aus.
Das Blatt selbst wird um die 2m hoch (wenn sie mit blauen Pillchen Namens Blaukorn gedopt wird)

MfG Frank


----------

